# Wills Creek



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I never see anything posted about fishing here. I know it’s a dry dam. I am interested in the tail waters all the way to where it joins the Muskingum River. 
I don’t see anyplace to put in on the Muskingum to get to the confluence of Wills Creek except up in Conesville. Looks nice and isolated in all that area. Any info you can share? Will be in kayaks.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Lewzer said:


> I never see anything posted about fishing here. I know it’s a dry dam. I am interested in the tail waters all the way to where it joins the Muskingum River.
> I don’t see anyplace to put in on the Muskingum to get to the confluence of Wills Creek except up in Conesville. Looks nice and isolated in all that area. Any info you can share? Will be in kayaks.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Wills Creek is not a dry dam. We used to fish it approx. 15 years ago. After the launch it was very shallow for a while. It used to have some great bass fishing and some big crappies.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

You can put in at Coshocton and go down to it. About 8 miles from the boat ramp. Just make sure you have a boat that can go back up it. I'm not sure if the dresden ramp is in service.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Locals are great people I go there every spring and fish spillway for saugeye if conditions are right it is a blast. Jig and twister army corpse has done a lot of work there grills bathrooms etc pretty nice of course all that was closed this year with covid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

razu said:


> Locals are great people I go there every spring and fish spillway for saugeye if conditions are right it is a blast. Jig and twister army corpse has done a lot of work there grills bathrooms etc pretty nice of course all that was closed this year with covid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow.... all of that along the dam/spillway? I haven't fished here in years. I want to say ten or 15 years, but more like 1997 or 1998. I can remember locust being out and using them for bait. Lol


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The dam is a huge improvement over what it used to be. When we used to fish there in the 80s you had to park up top and climb a goat trail down to the dam.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

I guess I'll have to take a trip over there and check it out. I grew up not far from there and remember having to be part mountain goat to get down there


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Any pictures,?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just the first one found with a Google search. Probably more out there.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

M.Magis !
Super pic of the Willscreek spillway. That without a doubt is a great fishing spot.
To me, I believe try to get here in higher water conditions. (as pic shows is perfect) Stocked fish from many lakes end up in these headwaters spillway because of flush fall draw downs. Saltfork,Seneca only a couple of them.

Muskingum Watershed has build a very fishing friendly facility. Great night fishing and you never know what you might catch. Snag galore so take a pile of jig's. The backwaters of Willscreek water do hold fish but very little access points. We mostly frog gig or turtle hunt it.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Looks a lot different than I remember... I use to take 77 to the Newcomerstown exit. Head towards Coshocton. I think we drove 20 or 30 min on 36 and then hung a left. Go a few miles and then turn right. Again, my memory is a little sketchy as it has been so long. There was a small baitshop/store on the river. 

We parked along the road and I can remember walking downhill, through woods to the river.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

M.Magis said:


> Just the first one found with a Google search. Probably more out there.


That looks a lot different than I remember


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

it has been yearrssssssss back but is there a access point on Rt 83 or Rt 93 been years can't remember which


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Upland said:


> it has been yearrssssssss back but is there a access point on Rt 83 or Rt 93 been years can't remember which


There’s a ramp just off 83, just north of where it crosses Wills Creek.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> There’s a ramp just off 83, just north of where it crosses Wills Creek.



Magis....Is that ramp still usable? Been a lot of years since I launched there and it was real shallow then, just wondering....


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

According to google maps they put in a new bathroom and pavilion in at the Wills Creek dam since October of last year. pics from last October the dam field was bare. Pics from July 2020 show both. Looks nice. The launch off of 83 looks like a shallow gravel launch with no parking area.
The launch pic on google maps was from September 2015.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Depending upon water level it may or may not be usable. My dad and I went last year in a flat bottom John boat with a trolling motor and it was tough going until we got out into the main channel.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hatchetman said:


> Magis....Is that ramp still usable? Been a lot of years since I launched there and it was real shallow then, just wondering....


I haven’t actually used it since the early 90s, so I’m not sure what its like. I think they keep it up, but even at its best its no more than a dirt slope. I remember having to be careful getting out to the main creek, even with my little 14’ jon boat.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> I haven’t actually used it since the early 90s, so I’m not sure what its like. I think they keep it up, but even at its best its no more than a dirt slope. I remember having to be careful getting out to the main creek, even with my little 14’ jon boat.



That was my experience also when I used to fish the lake....Thanks


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

Some of the best saugeye, muskie, crappie fishing in ohio. 8-11#+saugeye are common.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

bassplayer said:


> I guess I'll have to take a trip over there and check it out. I grew up not far from there and remember having to be part mountain goat to get down there


Iahh Knowww BAH BAH what you MEAN BAH I got use to the mountain gear lol


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Upland said:


> Iahh Knowww BAH BAH what you MEAN BAH I got use to the mountain gear lol


ok guys. I am to take you all way back in time. I am not sure if my memory serves me correctly or not. AS I remember it there was and maybe still is a boy scout camp in the area. Not sure of the location. I thought it used to be below the dam years and years ago but I could be wrong. I looked on goggle maps and found a road called boy scout rd. Can anyone give me any info about this. I was a kid and I think my uncle took me fishing at wills ck. and had access to the camp which was beside the creek. Could be totally wrong. Could have been elsewhere.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

snuff1 said:


> ok guys. I am to take you all way back in time. I am not sure if my memory serves me correctly or not. AS I remember it there was and maybe still is a boy scout camp in the area. Not sure of the location. I thought it used to be below the dam years and years ago but I could be wrong. I looked on goggle maps and found a road called boy scout rd. Can anyone give me any info about this. I was a kid and I think my uncle took me fishing at wills ck. and had access to the camp which was beside the creek. Could be totally wrong. Could have been elsewhere.


closest thing is the Muskingum scout reservation but I think its closer to the muskingum river not sure


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

There was a Boy Scout Camp off 83 right where Peabody's link belt crossed to go to the power plant at Conesville. I believe you turned off 83 toward the power plant and it was on a side road. But it's been a lot of years


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The Muskingum Scout Reservation is still there, its several miles from the dam, by road. Like bassplayer said, its right near the plant off 83.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Camp Fredrickson Is somewhere in that general area.


----------



## wallydogg (Mar 23, 2015)

real reeltime said:


> Some of the best saugeye, muskie, crappie fishing in ohio. 8-11#+saugeye are common.


what time of year, fall or spring?


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

Early spring and mid fall


----------

